# Review: Fenix HL10 2016 (1xAAA)



## stephenk (Jul 4, 2016)

*Disclaimer*


The Fenix HL10 2016 was won in a forum giveaway run by Gearbest. 
8% off coupon at Gearbest is "GBLED2016". 


*Introduction*


The Fenix HL10 2016 version is a small and lightweight 1xAAA headlamp, which appears to aimed at night runners, as well as other uses. It has been awarded the ISPO Global Product winner for 2016/17, and is available in three colours (black, gold, and purple).


The manufacturer specifications are as follows:
Utilizes Philips LXZ2-5770 LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
Three Modes of Operation:
High - Distance 98 feet (30 meters)
Alkaline: 70 Lumens - 40 min.
Ni-MH: 70 Lumens - 1 hr.
Mid - Distance 62 feet (19 meters).
Alkaline: 30 Lumens - 2 hr. 20 min.
Ni-MH: 30 Lumens - 3 hr. 10 min.
Low - Distance 20 feet (1 meter).
Alkaline: 4 Lumens - 24 hrs.
Ni-MH: 26 hr.
Uses a rotating optical lens for flexible adjustment of spotlight and floodlight
One-switch operation
As a headlamp, 180-degree tilt mechanism adjusts the beam when needed
As a flashlight, supports tail standing and works as a candle
Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness
IPX-8 Waterproof Rating - 30 minutes to 6.56 feet
Length: 2.76 inches (70mm)
Width: 0.91 inches (23mm)
Weight (excluding battery): 1.2 oz. (33g)


I usually go for two 5km urban twilight or night runs each week, and tested out the light during a couple of runs. I also sometimes require a headlamp for IT purposes (e.g. wiring cables under desks). This light is being reviewed against this use cases. My existing headlamp for these purposes is a Varta (Reyovac) Indestructable 5-LED Head Light (55/21 lumen). 






Due to the relatively low brightness and runtime, this headlamp is not suitable for situations where medium to long runtimes at max output (>45mins) or medium to high brightness (>70 lumens) are required, and will not be reviewed against such use cases. There are plenty of other headlamps available for these requirements. 


*Packaging*


The light was safely packaged in a clear plastic case. After my last 3 lights arrived with no instructions, it was refreshing to see some instructions for this light! The light came with:
1 - HL10 2016 Headlamp
1 - AAA Alkaline Battery
1 - Key Ring
1 - Spare O-Ring
1 - User Manual
1 - Warranty Card









*Ergonomics*


I much prefer a single band/strap for headlamps, and this one is of that design. It is easy to adjust, holds its position, and fits well. With the light being small, and weighing only 33g (excluding batteries) this light is very lightweight, which is excellent for running. In fact, if it wasn’t for the light in front of me, I would have almost forgotten I was wearing it! 


The HL10 light clips into a plastic holder. This allows the light be used either in the headlamp or to be used handheld/keychain if required. The downside is that the light has to removed for a battery change (or diffuser change), which meant I usually spend the first minute of a run trying to get the angle to its optimal position. The clip is quite tight, though this may be less so after more use. Due to this tight clip, the angle stays fixed when running (unless adjusted) which is good. 







*Operation *


The HL10 has low, mid, and high modes in that order. It also has memory function. The mode button requires a half second hold to turn on and off, and a press changes modes. 


The runtime on high was measured with a recently (within 48 hours) charged 4th generation FDK Eneloop. The high mode stepped down to medium brightness around 45 minutes. The light dimmed to the equivalent to low mode by around 55 minutes. The light appeared to be sub-lumen by around 60 minutes. This means that this light is suitable for a 6-7km run, but not for a 10km run (unless the runner is very fast). 


The light has a rotatable diffuser filter. This diffuses the floody light to an even floodier light. When running there is little difference between the two, though I prefer the smooth light roll-off on the diffused beam. For reading or short range purposes, the diffused light is more preferable. The beam is smooth, and huge improvement over multiple emitter headlamps that are common at this end of the market. 

White wall beam shots










The 70 lumen brightness on high is sufficient for urban night running. 50 lumens is roughly the minimum for urban night running. If the light is angled so that edge of the beam is around the runners foot, then the path is well illuminated for around 10m ahead of the runner. This is a critical area so that the runner can plan their next few foot strikes. Nothing worse than mistaking a leaf or twig for a cane toad, spider, or snake! The hot spot beam can illuminate up to around 30m ahead of the runner if required. I should note that much brighter lights may annoy motorists, and thus 70 lumens is a good brightness for urban night running. 

Real-world beam shots (taken with iPhone 6) on high









It needs to be noted that some of the reseller adverts for this light have the CCT incorrect. The Philips emitter for this light is 5700k CCT, and minimum 70CRI. This is at the more neutral end of cool, or the cooler end of neutral. The tint is a "creamy white" with a slight hint of yellow. The CRI is good enough for most purposes, though I would personally prefer to take a hit on brightness for higher CRI and a warmer tint. However the tint and CRI are much better than most other lights at this end of the market, many of which have multiple 5mm cool white LEDs which illuminate objects in a “ghostly” blue/white light. 

CRI Test






No PWM was detected, which again is an improvement over many multiple 5mm emitter headlamps which usually have PWM. 

*Conclusion*


This is a well priced, well built, comfortable, and very lightweight AAA headlamp. Due to the resulting relatively low brightness and short run times it is mainly suitable for twilight and night running up to around 6-7km (for the average runner), night reading, close range work purposes, and emergency use. 


The beam, tint, CRI, and lack of PWM are better than most other headlamps available in this category, where multiple 5mm cool white emitters are common. 


Adding a Fenix HL05 (which has a red or white, constant or flashing) light on the back of the strap may also help a night runner be seen by vehicles or cycles from behind, improving safety further.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 4, 2016)

Good review.

What have been your run times with the Varta/Rayovac indestructible in comparision?


The HL10 is a good idea and looks like a decent lamp. At $27...its a a premium priced product considering you can get a ThruNite 1A for the same coin. The Varta/Rayovac Indestructible while inferior for beam/pattern/size may be tougher to break and you can get at least 2 for the price of 1 HL10.

...if you are from Canada...forget about it...you can get a HL50 for the same price...yikes.


----------



## stephenk (Jul 4, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> Good review.
> 
> What have been your run times with the Varta/Rayovac indestructible in comparision?
> 
> ...


The aforementioned Rayovac/Varta is a 3 AAA light that can only do around 50 lumens and thus can run on high for around 2 hours. However it is heavier, has an annoying "g-string" headband, horrible uneven beam, and ghostly white tint with poor CRI. I might see if I can add a side by side comparison in a few days. The HL10 has a niche market, but is good in that niche. 

Personally, I'd love to see a single AA headlamp with high CRI neutral emitter (e.g. Nichia or high CRI luxeon).


----------



## stephenk (Jul 5, 2016)

Further to LeanBurn's request...

Beamshot comparison between the Rayovac/Varta indestructible 5-LED headlamp (left) and Fenix HL10 2016 (right).







As you can see, multiple 5mm LEDs lights which are common at the lower end of the market can produce "horrible" looking uneven cool white beams. Single emitter lights such as the Fenix HL10 tend to produce smoother beams. When running (and other tasks) , it is much nicer to have a smooth beam in front of you!

Below is a rough and ready side by side comparison between the two aforementioned lights on high (Fenix HL10 2016 on right). You can see the effect of PWM on the Rayovac/Varta light, and also the difference in tint.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 5, 2016)

The Rayovac/Varta is just gross in all aspects except price and durability. I have outfitted all the members of my family with them for just that reason and that they don't care about anything other than it works. 

I, on the other hand prefer a better light of course. I like the simplicity and beam pattern of my Petzl, on one hand. I too would love to get my hands on the ThruNite TH20 in neutral white...looks like a nice fit for my tastes...just have to wait until its available later this month. It will be a tiny bit heavier but with better mode spacing, power output and even better tint than the HL10.

The HL10 does have a good niche tho agreed.


----------



## stephenk (Jul 28, 2016)

A "different" use for the Fenix HL10 (with red lighting gel wrapped around it)


No Escape by stephenk1977, on Flickr
(Backlighting was from Convoy L6 on medium)


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like movie poster..


----------



## Grijon (Aug 13, 2016)

Great review, stephenk; thank you!


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the great and useful review. 
Anyone found a pocket clip for the HL10?


----------



## stephenk (Dec 4, 2016)

LightObsession said:


> Thanks for the great and useful review.
> Anyone found a pocket clip for the HL10?


Not that I'm aware of, though I'll check to see if the plastic headband clip will work as a pocket clip.


----------



## PartyPete (Jan 13, 2017)

I just picked one of these up, not bad at all. 

Is about to 45 minutes on high with an Eneloop seem to be the average run time for everyone? 

Battery changes seem to be a bit of a pain but if I can manage 60 minutes out of it even with a step down that is pretty good for my usage.


----------



## dwong (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the review, looks good.

Any pocket clip might fit?


----------

